# Wrought Iron



## oldsouth (Mar 27, 2011)

About to start a job painting wrought iron around a porch on a house. Color is white on one porch and black on the other. Antebellium type home. Has spot rust coming through the paint on both. Black was prior painted with Rustoleum and white with Shermin-Williams Sher-Cryl Acrylic. The Sher-Cryl held up better. Has been about 10 years since painted. My question is, is there anything in a one part paint better than the Sher-Cryl? What would you recommend?


----------



## pacificpaintservices (Apr 3, 2011)

From my experience, I haven't found something that works really well in one step. What I've been doing is getting off any large pieces, spray with Rustoleum then paint over with an oil based semi-gloss. So far it's worked really well and our customers like the look of the final product. The two layers of paint level out a lot of the light rust.

www.pacificpaintservices.com


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

oldsouth said:


> About to start a job painting wrought iron around a porch on a house. Color is white on one porch and black on the other. Antebellium type home. Has spot rust coming through the paint on both. Black was prior painted with Rustoleum and white with Shermin-Williams Sher-Cryl Acrylic. The Sher-Cryl held up better. Has been about 10 years since painted. My question is, is there anything in a one part paint better than the Sher-Cryl? What would you recommend?


Hammerite Rust Cap. "As the coating dries, microscopic heat-hardened glass flakes interlock with special resins forming a super-tough barrier that seals out moisture to prevent rusting."

Best stuff I've ever used on rusty surfaces.

http://www.masterchem.com/masterche...nVCM1000008a05d103RCRD#Glassguard® Protection


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

International Interlac 665, Carboline 8215
are both 1 part Marine enamel that hold up very well on iron.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I second the Hammerite.


----------

